# LGD questions?



## TJadeI (Jun 20, 2013)

(I'm working under the assumption that an LGD is a livestock guard dog)

I have two large dogs, they are almost 2 years old. I am working on buying and building on a homestead and don't particularly want them thinking my livestock is their personal feed stock. we will likely be getting more dogs as well. someday. 

how do I train them to guard the stock from wildlife and... whatever else may come along, and not chase/torture the stock? or as has happened before, end up killing the stock trying to play with it? I don't think they got the taste for what they killed, I truly think it was an accident, but I certainly don't want that accident or even intention happening again. 

I honestly thought they were complete huge teddy-bears and incapable of guarding anything, but then they fended off someone trying to enter our yard uninvited. even though other people that are welcome can come by no problem even un-announced... ok it's hard to explain. 

how do I get them to chase off a coyote or whathaveyou? they are half English Mastiff half German Shepherd, so they are HUGE but built like Shepherds, and like I said, almost 2 years old. they are about 100 pounds each. they are typically crated at night, but once we move to the property, we are likely going to have them housed in the barn with the horses/cattle.

any tips? websites? I've never trained a dog to guard anything, always encouraged friendly and social dogs. 

I'm also wondering if these two are just going to be house dogs and a future dog(s) would be LGD? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Answer on the other forum.


----------

